# Inversion table for my back



## cotton2012 (Jul 2, 2013)

Does anyone use an inversion table, what are your thoughts? I hang upside down for at least 5 min every morning after cardio.


----------



## italian1 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: inversion table*

I'm curious about this too. Absolutely destroyed something in my lower back about three months ago. By far the worst pain I have ever been in. I thought about buying one of these to help recovery but never did.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: inversion table*

I've never used an inversion table. I use a reverse hyper bench though. Great for traction.


----------



## Times Roman (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: inversion table*

I may still have one out in the garage somewhere.  My problem wasn't alignment, but turns out it was arthritis, so no relief from the table.

btw, no need to hang at a verticle.  You can achieve the same by a 25 to 35 degree angle.  Gently rocking helps with the realignment.  

some need to relieve disc pressure.  in this case, keep the angle as I mentioned, but no need for rocking.


----------



## Popeye (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: inversion table*

I have one...Ill use it occasionally, it doesnt fix all back ailments.....can actually be bad for certain problems. 

It works ok for half my back pain I guess....have to be careful not to stand up to fast though


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: inversion table*

my friend has one....I think theres a gimmick to this like chiropractic practice....
but hey if it works at minimum.  then thats a gain in itself


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: inversion table*

I have a friend that calls it his best investment yet.

He has lower back issue and is a Powerlifter and swears it helps him.


----------



## Mountain Warrior (Aug 29, 2013)

I love them.. work wonders for me..  I have a problem if I try to do squats - compression of the spine gives me shit...  back invetor - works like a charm..


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 29, 2013)

I've used one, back a few years ago when I hurt my back deadlifting. I did get some relief from it but its no silver bullet.


----------



## graniteman (Sep 2, 2013)

Best investment i ever made, for my back anyway. I rarely go to chiro's anymore, still love my massages but the inverter a few minutes in the am and a few in the pm does the trick. not cured but bearable back pain, and this is with 4 bulging discs


----------



## 49ER (Sep 2, 2013)

They work I wisb id use it every day I tend to only when I have low back pain. It is very relieving especially when the back gets all tight and stiff.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 2, 2013)

Never used one but friends father swears by those things. Im worried Id get stuck upside down...


----------



## TheExperiment (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm planning on buying one but those damn things are at least $500 bucks (at least for the good brand). 

I also have heard many people swear by them.


----------



## michelesmarty (Aug 3, 2016)

cotton2012 said:


> Does anyone use an inversion table, what are your thoughts? I hang upside down for at least 5 min every morning after cardio.



The routine you are sharing are actually the best routine as far as i know.


----------



## IHI (Aug 3, 2016)

3 things..lol

1. Never tried one but always wondered if they did anything, I know some folks swear by them

2. Bought one of those hard syrofoam rollers last year to keep in our home gym, that thing is amazing weather pushing something out yourself or spouse rolling it back and forth over tight area

3. I grew up thinking chiro's were a bunch of quacks, until last month. Hurt my lower back lifting and for past 2 yrs the meatheads at work have been telling me to go to their bone crusher. I never did since it's 30 minutes from my house, but after local guy pissed me off with the typical, crack your back and neck then send ya home, come back in 3 days, I figured wth.

Omfg, this lady is a miracle worker. Ended up my SI joint was locked up. First 3 sessions were 45 minutes each  (had her also deal with my bad shoulder and neck) but there was and never has been the typical zipper crack up your back, it's always light pressure pushing with the collapsing things on the table I never knew existed. Then massage to rub stuff out. Push and pull some more, then rub on muscles some more. I had no idea it could be this way with them, and am taking our daughter to her next wensday for her knee to see if there's anything she can do for her (mri showed all good but it's always ached and hurt since sports has become a yr round thing and doc just says take advil)

But for me, 4 visits later, my neck finally painfree after past 2 yrs of being kninked. Shoulder I can finally bench with my shoulder being the limiting factor and shutting me down. And that si joint took all 4 visits to work out (I was barely able to walk for 4 days or bend over before I went to see her) and yesterday was back deadlifting, though light weight with more sets of reps to ease back in. 

Ironically I talked to a friend I hadn't seen for yrs a few weeks ago and found out he was a chiro locally, he told me he interned under another local bone crusher and said he quit because he instructed the people working for him to give the patients relief their first 2 visits and then jack them up to keep them coming back, and said it's disgusting, but that is a very standard practice with many chiros for repeated income. I asked my new gal about that (she's 2nd generation chiropractor) and she said oh yeah, alot of them do that because the patient doesn't know any better, but I want to make you better, and just as soon not see you after your better than to keep stringing you along and getting a bad reputation.

So if you have a typical chiro, try another, I'm a very very hard sell, but this gal sold me.


----------



## Grinch (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm still young and in good health. My pops is another story. He was big into lifting In his youth and took on pretty physically demanding jobs. He has has multiple sugeries on his back and neck. He has had an inversion table for about 10 years now and swears by it. Maybe its all the bloodrushing to your head makes you fuzzy.


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Aug 4, 2016)

Inversion table has really helped me with my long time chronic lower back pain.


----------



## curtisvill (Aug 4, 2016)

I have one and I love it. I also must say it is only part of the solution for my back, also rely on mobility.


----------



## Ryand (Aug 4, 2016)

cotton2012 said:


> Does anyone use an inversion table, what are your thoughts? I hang upside down for at least 5 min every morning after cardio.



Inversion tables are completely dependent on the person. Have you ever had an MRI of your lumbar spine?


----------



## michelesmarty (Aug 12, 2016)

Mr.Gainz said:


> Inversion table has really helped me with my long time chronic lower back pain.



No doubt, it's a great machine.


----------



## Dakinilvr (Jan 13, 2017)

I just got one and after the first time I used it I think it is insane every gym doesn't have one. I wasn't expecting to feel anything but could feel the difference after 5 minutes. 
IMO in the future every gym will have a reverse hyper and inversion table. Table for decompression and reverse hyper for traction. 
Things just take forever though, like how every gym has a preacher curl machine no one ever uses but every gym has one at the expense of a reverse hyper.


----------

